# Gunners bald spot...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wondering if this is common in very short haired dogs. I vaguely recall my grandmothers pitbull having this same bald spot. 

Its not irritated, just bald. 

Sorry for the bad photos...my camera is a sad excuse for a camera.

Please ignore my ugly man hands... I have the girl version of my dads short fat hands :tongue1:





























Thoughts?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, he doesn't have fleas. 

He hardly ever lays on the concrete in the back yard. 

We had a small amount of bricks in our old yard and it was mostly grass, he had the spot back then too.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are there certain seasons when it becomes bald? Like spring/summer for example?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Are there certain seasons when it becomes bald? Like spring/summer for example?



Since he is under a year old, I haven't had the chance to observe it seasonally. It has been like this for a few months. Has not gotten any worse or any better.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That spot is typical of short haired dogs because the way the sit on their tail.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> That spot is typical of short haired dogs because the way the sit on their tail.


That is what I was thinking  I just needed clarification. I had been meaning to ask for a while but kept forgetting. Thank you!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of owning a blue pit bull! Alot of these dogs can have skin issues regardless of color but the blues in particular seem to have the most issues from what I see on the pit bull forums i frequent. My girl has allergies as well as some hormonal related hairloss that I've been dealing with. Her allergies started before she turned a year old and after her first heat cycle. I hope that little bald spot won't turn into more bald spots over time. You can try a product called Nu stock which promotes new hair growth but you would have to put a cone around his neck to prevent him from licking. It smells like pine sol and sulfur but works awesome! Blue colored dogs and allergies or skin and coat issues can be quite common in our breed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of owning a blue pit bull! Alot of these dogs can have skin issues regardless of color but the blues in particular seem to have the most issues from what I see on the pit bull forums i frequent. My girl has allergies as well as some hormonal related hairloss that I've been dealing with. Her allergies started before she turned a year old and after her first heat cycle. I hope that little bald spot won't turn into more bald spots over time. You can try a product called Nu stock which promotes new hair growth but you would have to put a cone around his neck to prevent him from licking. It smells like pine sol and sulfur but works awesome! Blue colored dogs and allergies or skin and coat issues can be quite common in our breed.


He hasn't displayed any other issues so I am sure it is what Natalie mentioned. He does sit on that part of his tail. 

If he does develope more spots or allergy symtoms, I will be back with more questions!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is that why Snorkels' tail is full underneath but totally bald on top? It's certainly something I've never thought of. Her coat as completely returned, except on the top of her tail.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Please ignore my ugly man hands... I have the girl version of my dads short fat hands


I didn't see this sentence at first - when I saw the photo of your hands I didn't think they were ugly man hands. But I did notice how spectacularly clean under your fingernails are!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> He hasn't displayed any other issues so I am sure it is what Natalie mentioned. He does sit on that part of his tail.
> 
> If he does develope more spots or allergy symtoms, I will be back with more questions!


Yeah, i hear you. I wasn't trying to be Debbie downer or anything and one can only hope its just from sitting on his rump  i guess i was just trying to be a little more realistic given what i know of pit bull type dogs and a blue dogs coat  i hope its nothing more than that for you because dealing with a dog with allergies is no fun! Good luck!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I didn't see this sentence at first - when I saw the photo of your hands I didn't think they were ugly man hands. But I did notice how spectacularly clean under your fingernails are!


They aren't usually that clean! The day was early so I hadn't had a chance to get them dirty


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Yeah, i hear you. I wasn't trying to be Debbie downer or anything and one can only hope its just from sitting on his rump  i guess i was just trying to be a little more realistic given what i know of pit bull type dogs and a blue dogs coat  i hope its nothing more than that for you because dealing with a dog with allergies is no fun! Good luck!


Well thank you! I will keep it in mind if anything changes


----------

